# Property insurance



## Humpty (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi everybody. We are new to the forum as we have just bought an apartment in Cabanas, Nr Tavira on the Quinta da Gomeira complex. We need to insure the buildings and contents but not a clue on how to do this as it is a ground floor 2 bed property. How do we know the value for rebuild. Can anyone help.
Also we are going to Cabanas for Christmas - any ideas of where to go and things to do. Thanks.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Suggest you check with your lawyer or block owner/management committee and make certain how and what is covered in the block insurance, generally the policy covers the Building and all the elements that go with that + public spaces, but you should know exactly what is covered and whether any of the cover extends to certain areas of your apartment, like water leaks or 3rd party accidents. 

You'll need contents insurance regardless, if your not there full time i.e. it's a holiday home then you should check policy, most policies have a max unoccupied clause, if your intend renting as a holiday let then you reguire a specific policy, normal household insurance does not cover, if family and friends use it, and don't pay anything their generally covered.


----------



## Humpty (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks canoeman. Our solicitor said they checked with the management company and apparently they do not have block insurance. Just wondered if anybody else had a property on the same complex and what they did.

Will double check though just to make sure.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

By Law there must be Fire for building and public areas, there is no way that one owner can insure the fabric of the building or their individual apartment except for contents it is a collective responsibility, you need to demand the Charter of the management company and see exactly what is stated re insurance or rather your Solicitor was lax in not doing this before you made purchase and advising you so you had facts on which to make a decision

"ARTICLE 20
Fire insurance is obligatory for the autonomous portions as well as for the common areas.
The insurance must be taken out by the joint owners.
When this is not done, within the time limit and in the amount fixed by the committee, it falls to the Administrator to take out the insurance and, in this case, to be fully reimbursed for the premium paid.
Fire insurance must be updated each year, it being the responsibility of the committee to determine the amount.
If the committee does not approve the updated amount within 45 days before the annual premium update, the administrator must do so, in accordance with the index published trimestrally by the Insurance Institute of Portugal."


----------



## Humpty (Dec 6, 2014)

Super thank you so much. You have been so helpful. Will contact my solicitor.


----------



## Humpty (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi have now checked with Solicitor and apparently there is an agreement in place with the apartment owners that they will all insure their properties individually and that this also includes common areas.

I have requested a copy of the Agreement but still waiting.

Does anyone in the Quinta de Gomeria complex, Cabanas de Tavira have the same problem?

Many thanks.


----------



## sjhoward (Jan 18, 2015)

Humpty said:


> Hi have now checked with Solicitor and apparently there is an agreement in place with the apartment owners that they will all insure their properties individually and that this also includes common areas.
> 
> I have requested a copy of the Agreement but still waiting.
> 
> ...


I found Intasure in the UK to be an excellent insurance company and I always insure my property in Portugal with them.


----------

